# DIY Inline CO2 Reactor



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey all

has anyone here built a diy inline CO2 reactor? I've tried a few home depots and lowes and am having a difficult time finding the white pvc parts specifically all the reducers from the 2" down to the barbs that connect to my 5/8" tubing. I already have the clear pipe (got it from a shop vac kit)

Any help appreciated! Thanks


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

andrewdingemans said:


> Hey all
> 
> has anyone here built a diy inline CO2 reactor? I've tried a few home depots and lowes and am having a difficult time finding the white pvc parts specifically all the reducers from the 2" down to the barbs that connect to my 5/8" tubing. I already have the clear pipe (got it from a shop vac kit)
> 
> Any help appreciated! Thanks


I find that "Home Hardware Building Centre" has a MUCH better selection of PVC items where I am. Not sure if there is one near you, but something to check.

We also have several plumbing specific stores near where I live that either carry or can order anything needed. (And, luckily they haven't jumped on the minimum order band-wagon yet)


----------



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

Where about would that be? I am in North East Markham. I know of 2 home hardwares, and the one on Hwy 7 near Hwy 48 looks like a small one, plus I know another at woodbine and hwy 7 but have never gone there. I was gonna try to get this set up over the holidays but am reluctant to going out to the store between now to after new years. I'll see what I can find at the home depot down here in toronto near where I work.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Try Rona. I find they have far more selection than Home Depot.
--
Paul


----------



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

I tried the one rona I know of on McCowan just north of Hwy 7 in Markham and no luck, they didn't have everything.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Try the lawn sprinkler section at both Rona and Home Depot. I find a lot of my barb connectors in that section.
--
Paul


----------



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

Okay, will do. The part I can't really find is the reducers. I can find the barbs and the couplings and I have the clear pipe from a shop-vac kit (4' in length). As soon as I can find those darn reducers!


----------



## chakc888 (Feb 18, 2011)

Input CO2 to where?


----------



## PureHash (Nov 29, 2012)

I just used a 3/4" tee, and adapted to 1/4" that goes through a checkvalve, bubble counter, then to my co2.

It is plumbed into my main coming right after the pump, all co2 is disolved before reaching my tank, FBF, or purigen reactor.


----------



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

Well I've gone ahead and built 2 different reactors with abs instead of pvc due to the lack of availability. The abs was soaked and cleaned and left in water for 24 hours and water tested to make sure parameters were fine. Everything checked out.

I'll post pics later as work has blocked all photo sharing websites. The first one goes from the filter to a 90 degree 1.5" elbow, then glued to the clear pvc tube, then to an adapter to a cleanout and then into the spraybar in the tank. I have the whole thing setup on a 45 degree angle and the co2 is injected into the top of the 90 degree elbow.

The second one I made is straight from the filter to a barb to abs adapter then back out to an barb to abs adapter and into the spraybar of the tank. The cot is injected 2" down from the top into the clear pipe and there is an airline in the top which I will connect up to a venturi loop.

so far the first one makes a sloshing noise from all the bubbles but only starts when the co2 is on and disappears 30 min after the co2 turns off. I am currently at 2 bubbles per second, but not seeing green on the drop checker. using the dkh and ph chart to figure out co2 I am getting about 12 ppm. I upped it to 3 bps for today so I will look for results tonight.


----------



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

PureHash said:


> I just used a 3/4" tee, and adapted to 1/4" that goes through a checkvalve, bubble counter, then to my co2.
> 
> It is plumbed into my main coming right after the pump, all co2 is disolved before reaching my tank, FBF, or purigen reactor.


Hooking up the co2 to the reactor wasn't my problem, finding the PVC pipes were. It dawned on me today to check out a vacuum store that sells smaller diameters (1.5-2.5") of pvc.

Thanks for the advice though. Ic an still build like 6 versions of reactors for the same price of a similar sized one from Aqua Medic ($190!!!!)

Edit: See Photos Below

Both versions side-by-side









Version I, placed in behind the tank. Had a tiny leak where the brass fitting screwed into the ABS, but silicone fixed that right away.









Version II, hanging in it's place with lots of bubbles. I broke my makeshift venturi so I need to make a new one so the air valve and y-connector are temporary


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

k2x5 said:


> I find that "Home Hardware Building Centre" has a MUCH better selection of PVC items where I am. Not sure if there is one near you, but something to check.
> 
> We also have several plumbing specific stores near where I live that either carry or can order anything needed. (And, luckily they haven't jumped on the minimum order band-wagon yet)


Is this cheaper than buying the canister water filter in HD, ROna ....etc....?


----------



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

I am not that sure, but for me having parts at home, the first version cost me about $25 or so, and the second one about $15. I had a bunch of parts at home so it seemed more cost effective for me. 

The Version II currently has my anubias and rotala pearling, and my hygro and torta vals are spewing out oxygen bubbles at their ends, however my drop checker is a blueish green and with dkh and ph I'm just over 15ppm


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

can we use this inline reactor with DIY co2 ?? Thanks


----------



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't quote me on it, but I don't see why not, you may want to use a separator bottle between your co2 mixture bottle and the reactor to avoid any buildup of 'foam' (bi-product of the yeast and sugar etc...)


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

andrewdingemans said:


> Don't quote me on it, but I don't see why not, you may want to use a separator bottle between your co2 mixture bottle and the reactor to avoid any buildup of 'foam' (bi-product of the yeast and sugar etc...)


I already have this ( separator.......set-up). And linked up my DIY inline reactor, it seems that the pressure exerted by canister filter is greater than pressure of DIY co2 thus preventing the entrance of CO2 .I tested it for an hour already and no positive result. I already reposition my CO2 line so that the flow in canister filter will aid to vacuum the CO2 out of the line and tested for an hour, still no positive result...


----------



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

balutpenoy2oy said:


> I already have this ( separator.......set-up). And linked up my DIY inline reactor, it seems that the pressure exerted by canister filter is greater than pressure of DIY co2 thus preventing the entrance of CO2 .I tested it for an hour already and no positive result. I already reposition my CO2 line so that the flow in canister filter will aid to vacuum the CO2 out of the line and tested for an hour, still no positive result...


Have you tried making a Venturi type setup so it pulls the air from the co2?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Are that connection of yours in the picture have a venturi on it , mine is like that if non you say..... I envy this, quote "(so far the first one makes a sloshing noise from all the bubbles but only starts when the co2 is on and disappears 30 min after the co2 turns off. I am currently at 2 bubbles per second, but not seeing green on the drop checker. using the dkh and ph chart to figure out co2 I am getting about 12 ppm. I upped it to 3 bps for today so I will look for results tonight.)".


----------



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

I designed it and made a venturi, but haven't built another after I broke the last (I ran it over with my car....don't ask)

I still get a little bit of sloshing noise from when the bubbles slide from the sides back into the flow of the water. The second version I am also experiencing good dissipation of the bubbles after the CO2 turns off, about 30-45 minutes for the bubbles to disappear. I am at about 3-4 bubbles per second and getting about 25 ppm of CO2. I've also started regular fert dosing and plants are all growing like weeds (glosso, micro-sword, rotala, vals, sunset hygro) I'm having to trim every 2-3 days. The drop checker shows a blue-ish green color and takes about an hour after turning on to reach that level under low-light (sunrise red light is only on)

I will be throwing the co2 on a seperate timer from the sunrise light timer soon so it has dosed up the water before the lights turn on.


----------

